# Illustrator Artboards importieren



## amrosik (20. November 2011)

Güten Toag,

Ich sitz seit gestern an einem Problem: Undzwar will ich wissen, ob es möglich ist

in Illustrator ein Artboard samt Inhalt aus einer Illustratordatei in den Canvas einer anderen Illustratoratei zu kopieren, sodass ich in dieser Datei dieses Artboard neben ein anderes Artboard, was schon in dieser Datei ist, legen kann, und damit z.B genaue Übergänge erzeugen kann, z.B in meinem Fall will ich Streifenmuster von einer Seite durch die andere ziehen lassen.

Danke


----------



## iAmRich (21. November 2011)

Toag erstmal..

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz..
So wie es sich bis jetzt für mich anhört, würde sich das ganze mit Copy und Paste erledigen lassen..
Aber ich denke mal, dass das Problem nicht so leicht lösbar ist^^

PS: Wenn du mit Artboard die Zeichenfläche meinst, dann ist mir keine Lösung bekannt, ausser einfach ein Rechteck, welches die gleiche Größe wie die Zeichenfläche hat, zu erstellen, beides in die andere Datei kopieren, und in der anderen Datei eine neue Zeichenfläche mit der Größe des Rechtecks erstellen... Seit CS4 ist es in Illustrator nämlich möglich mehr als nur eine Zeichenfläche in einer Datei zu verwenden...

viele Grüße, Rich


----------

